# Sony trc led parpadea 5 veces con imagen intermitente



## cobrizo (Oct 20, 2014)

buenas noches señores reciban un saludo muy cordial y mis deseos de exito en todas sus labores mi problema es este el tv es modelo kv 25 fv10/8 enciende con sonido normal aparece la imagen pero predomina el rojo y se mantiene intermitente , tambien el led de stamby parpadea 5 veces pausa y repite ..... anteriormente estaba con sonido pantalla negra  y se protegía le cambie resistencia de 47 ohm , 13 vol. que salen del flyback y encendio con el defecto antes mencionado revise los elementos relacionados con el circuito ik resolde el zócalo del trc tambien intercale las conecciones de los catodos y el mismo resultado ... predomina el color rojo y la imagen intermitente con sonido normal , gracias señores estare pendiente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2014)

¿y probaste cada cañon ,a ver están emitiendo todos parejos?


----------



## sergiot (Oct 22, 2014)

La gran mayoría de los tubos trinitron tuvieron problemas en el cañón rojo, es muy probable que la falla la origine el tubo, pero al ser un elemento carísimo y complejo de conseguir, probaría todo el resto y determinaría la causa por descarte.

Una ves tuve un Sony con el cañón rojo que se ponía en corto en forma aleatoria y como no quería tirar el tv a la basura le coloqué un tubo de 21 normal y funcionó bien, asi que si tenes algún tv con el tubo bueno podes arrimarlo al tv y conectarlo para ver si la falla persiste.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 22, 2014)

mmm 47 ohmios que sale del flyback??? me suena a que leiste mal el valor de dicha resistencia, no estoy seguro pero es muy alto para ser una R del tipo fuse que se usa ahi, cual es la posicion de  dicha resistencia? que hace? que alimenta??


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 22, 2014)

No es que yo entienda mucho, pero lo primero que escribes, me dió la pauta de que estabas frente a un código de error.
Entonces busque en la web, y encontre esto...

Errores de sobretensión

El resto de los errores de código de parpadeo en los televisores Sony tiene que ver con cuestiones de sobretensiones que se producen cuando los circuitos defectuosos causan demasiada energía a través de la televisión y la obligan a apagarse por cuestiones de seguridad. El código de parpadeo 3 significa que las partes G IC501 y IC5002 están defectuosas y el televisor permanece en modo de espera. *El código 5 es una cuestión de balance de blancos causado por errores de falta de video y de la unidad CRT, y significa que estas piezas necesitan reemplazo o reparació*n. El error de parpadeo 6 afecta a la imagen de la TV, y sólo se reproduce sonido cuando el tablero A y B fallan debido a la sobretensión. El error 9 es un error de audio causado cuando el tablero está en cortocircuito.lo extraje de aquí
http://www.ehowenespanol.com/definiciones-del-codigo-parpadeo-diagnostico-sony-info_393563/

Espero te sirva, de todos modos puedes buscar más información con esa clave,"código de error sony trinitrón"

Con esa clave, también surgen imágenes como esta...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 22, 2014)

Si te fijas en la última línea de la tabla que aporta p p p y lo que comenta sergiot, ahí lo tienes, tubo mal. He visto muchos sony trinitron con la pantalla rojiza, puedes tratar de engañar al micro ajustando G2 o intentar recuperar el tubo pero suele ser un remedio para muy corto plazo.
Saludos.


----------

